# connect to my computer question



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I looked through some of the threads, admittedly, not all 9 pages, and found some connection questions, but not my question specifically.  I have read through Leslie's book.  I read the manual that came in my box.  I read the manual on my Kindle.  Can't find this.  Sorry.

I am trying to connect the Kindle to my computer, for the first time I might add.  I connected first to the Kindle, as the manual said, and then to my computer.  Kindle is off.  Whispernet is off.  Nothing.  No activity at all.  What am I doing?  Is the Kindle supposed to be on?  I know my MP3 player is off when I connect; just assumed the same thing for Kindle and can't see in the manual, and other places, where it says to turn it on.  

Help.  
debbie


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, the Kindle needs to be on for the computer to see it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle does need to be on, you don't have to turn it off to plug it in or remove it.

It will take the next open drive letter on your network. Double-click on that drive and you will see the folders that are on the Kindle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Next question.  why are some of my items listed twice?  I know some may be samples that i later ordered and haven't deleted yet.  But as an example, I have the free sample of USA Today twice.  ??


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Debbie, look at the file extensions (these may be hidden in Windows, though).  There is a file that is the actual book that is probably .azw if it is from amazon, and the .mbp (I think that's it) file contains your notes and bookmarks and last place and stuff.  If you're archiving or backing up stuff on your computer, you probably want to keep these files together.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Whenever you open a book on the Kindle, a MPB file is created. This file stores your bookmarks and annotations, as well as _remembers_ where you were when you _closed_ the book.

If you ever want to delete these annotations, simply delete the MPB file. It will leave the original Amazon file there, pristine as when you downloaded it.

If you go to Settings on your Kindle, and you have Annotations Enabled (near the bottom of the screen), the MPB file will be backed up on Amazon when you have WhisperNet turned on.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you guys, very very much.
I am so excited.  I dowloaded free books from Manybooks.net, and I just transferred them via the USB cable.  I'm so proud.  LOL.
debbie.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually, you are supposed to connect to your computer first, then to the Kindle.  From the User's Guide:
"To connect Kindle to your computer, follow these steps:
1. Plug the USB cable into an available USB port or a powered USB hub connected to your computer.
2. Connect the other end of the USB cable to the USB port on the bottom of your Kindle."

It seems like I remember some issues with error messages or something when I do it the wrong way around.  When disconnecting, remove the Kindle end first.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Again, thank you.  Just turned it on and they are all there!!!  Woo Hoo.  Thank you.  
debbie


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome that you got it working


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> It seems like I remember some issues with error messages or something when I do it the wrong way around. When disconnecting, remove the Kindle end first.


Wow, I've never paid attention to what order I've connected them. I've never gotten an error, though; maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> Wow, I've never paid attention to what order I've connected them. I've never gotten an error, though; maybe I'm just lucky.


It does not make a difference.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Order of connection HAS made a difference on my computer.  So, it probably depends on your OS and USB port hardware and drivers.  When I do it the way the User's Guide recommends, I never have a problem.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

On my mac I have to eject the kindle, and SD card, first before removing any cords from the kindle or the computer usb port.    It does not matter what order I put them in, but I just keep the kindle cable in the usb port all the time because I tend to download books daily.  No time to read them   but I got 'em.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> Order of connection HAS made a difference on my computer.


I'm curious as to what type of problems you incurred when you changed the order of connection.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I forget the exact details.  I think I got extra messages about connecting - I can't remember.  It works perfectly if I connect in the order the User's Guide says, so I don't do it the old way any more.  I have Windows XP.


----------

